# Multiview enhancement



## ThrottleLP (May 19, 2018)

It would be nice if the multiview could get more configurable, e.g. to show vu meters, record and on-air-indications, customizable preview (like to add a row of scenes or to change the number of shown scenes), being able to show sources or to switch positions without changing the order in the scene list. Is that possible?


----------



## mitchellclareproductions (Oct 4, 2020)

What's happening with this because I would love to be able to configure Multiview to be able to just show the active sources and even hide the Preview and Program scenes in Multiviewer, I want to be able to display Cam A and B in the Multiviewer but it's minimum 8 panels which means preview and program taking up half the screen and the rest of the screen shared by 8 little boxes when only two are in use is quite useless.... Can this be resolved so I can configure Multiviewer to be more useful.


----------



## davepow (Oct 16, 2020)

I just found multiview - great tool however, is there a way to configure it so that it only displays the program window? We have this on our main monitor and a side monitor so that people can see in real time what is going out on the broadcast.


----------



## LiveTV (Oct 23, 2020)

I work on a lot of production switchers.  In many different ways I would encourage OBS developers to look to devices that have long ago tackled the same issues we are bringing up right now.  For multi-views, here is my list of things that would be really helpful:

1. Be able to assign specific scenes to specific boxes in the multi-view layout. There is no need for me to monitor ALL scenes because some will never hit air.
2.  Be able to rename any scene in the multiview and adjust size and placement of text.  Even if there are only a few options available instead of infinite adjustability, that's ok.  Allowing scenes to have no name at all should be an option.
3.  Make the frames around each monitor optional.
4.  Allow the multiview itself to be a video source so that it can be streamed to crew in a remote location via an OBS VirtualCam.
5.  Allow the transition functions to be placed in the multiview screen so that the whole show can be cut from just one window.  So Cut, Fade (which is really DIssolve or Mix), Fade-to-black, and a few programmable user transition or macro buttons are all in one place.
6.  I believe clicking on a pane puts that scene in Preview.  There should be a scheme for causing a transition too to get it to program. Perhaps a key combination with the click (CTRL+ takes to program, Shift+ dissolves to Program, CTRL+SHIFT+ does a slow dissolve to Program) might be nice.
7.  Allow boxes to be "immune" to clicks so that view-only sources are not accidentally put on air.
8. Tally lights! Boxes could get a red frame, or colored icons in assignable positions. Professional equipment usually has a red tally for "On Air", green tally for "On Preview" and a yellow tally for other purposes like "On Secondary Output". Ideally, I would make the colors assignable to various states or none. Why be bothered with any tallies that you are not concerned with. As for that secondary output? It's massively important in bigger shows and it'll only be a short matter of time before OBS users are asking for it. I already am.

As for having a VU meter, waveform monitor, vectorscope, etc show up, I would make those as filters that take audio or video input from a source in a scene and produce a video output of that instrument as that scene. Although I would not have any issue with VU meter overlays on the multiview itself either. Having a way to put Preview in a scene as a source would then make this approach really useful (unless it can already be done and I missed it).

This sounds like a big list but it's all simple stuff. It's what we've come to expect from production switchers for many years now and there's no reason not to run the full 100 yards on this one.


----------



## GridMonkey (Dec 22, 2020)

davepow said:


> I just found multiview - great tool however, is there a way to configure it so that it only displays the program window? We have this on our main monitor and a side monitor so that people can see in real time what is going out on the broadcast.


For your needs i believe you can right click on the program(preview) window and choose fullscreen projector/windowed projector and set it that way for just the program(or preview) output.


----------



## GridMonkey (Dec 22, 2020)

LiveTV said:


> I work on a lot of production switchers.  In many different ways I would encourage OBS developers to look to devices that have long ago tackled the same issues we are bringing up right now.  For multi-views, here is my list of things that would be really helpful:
> 
> 1. Be able to assign specific scenes to specific boxes in the multi-view layout. There is no need for me to monitor ALL scenes because some will never hit air.


>>>>  In the scenes list you can right click the scene to add it/remove it from the multiplay window, they show up in order of the scene list.


> 2.  Be able to rename any scene in the multiview and adjust size and placement of text.  Even if there are only a few options available instead of infinite adjustability, that's ok.  Allowing scenes to have no name at all should be an option.
> 
> 3.  Make the frames around each monitor optional.
> 
> ...


>>>>  If in studio mode you should be able to double click to sent to program, it's single click if not in studio mode.


> 7.  Allow boxes to be "immune" to clicks so that view-only sources are not accidentally put on air.
> 8. Tally lights! Boxes could get a red frame, or colored icons in assignable positions. Professional equipment usually has a red tally for "On Air", green tally for "On Preview" and a yellow tally for other purposes like "On Secondary Output". Ideally, I would make the colors assignable to various states or none. Why be bothered with any tallies that you are not concerned with. As for that secondary output? It's massively important in bigger shows and it'll only be a short matter of time before OBS users are asking for it. I already am.
> 
> As for having a VU meter, waveform monitor, vectorscope, etc show up, I would make those as filters that take audio or video input from a source in a scene and produce a video output of that instrument as that scene. Although I would not have any issue with VU meter overlays on the multiview itself either. Having a way to put Preview in a scene as a source would then make this approach really useful (unless it can already be done and I missed it).
> ...


I agree with most of your other suggestions, but i figured i'd let you know about the ones that are somewhat there


----------



## DyeffersonAz (Jan 7, 2021)

I totally agree with these enhancements! I support this. Is there any update on it?


----------



## Macnrayna (Jan 17, 2021)

Update please. desperate for the ability to customize Multiview.


----------



## ajschmu (Feb 7, 2021)

Some very good ideas here that would be very helpful along with more documentation and examples of multi viewer capabilities


----------



## pehmonippe (Feb 23, 2021)

I second the idea of having master VU meter, recording and stream status in multiview.


----------

